# Baby



## Parker514 (Sep 23, 2013)

```
bab
```
Hi i had my mouse giving birth to 2babies :/ after 2weeks she killed the smaller one, and i still have the baby with her (hes eating and climbing in tunels already) but i wanna know if its a male or female + mommy had bunch of other babies this morning and that what a surprised i wonder if the older baby will be a problem?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

You will need to post a photo of the older baby's genitals for people to tell you the sex.

How old is the older baby? It shouldn't cause a problem with younger babies.
A doe can get pregnant as soon as she gives birth so if she was with a male just befor and after giving birth thatis where he other litter has come from.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

It may be better to get them seperated but sex them. Post photos here if it is a boy and over 4 weeks then you need I take him out


----------

